# Sacramento Show



## Heather (Apr 10, 2016)

Anyone go yesterday or going today? I'm going to head down there in a bit...feeling like doing a little shopping, maybe!


----------



## troy (Apr 10, 2016)

http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160410/9ae635ec26c4f1bb47e733c964fa1b2b.jpg[/

IMG][IMG]http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160410/15d92a975bee20ac90882b42e24873bd.jpg


----------



## troy (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## troy (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## troy (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Heather (Apr 10, 2016)

You took ALL the pictures!  

Sadly lacking in slipper vendors. I did get another Phrag (Sergeant Eric) and an Oonamiseikai and an Ang. distichum (hopefully I won't kill this one.) Had a nice conversation with Jeff from In Situ about growing Neos in the snow and your videos, Tom.


----------



## Marco (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice!. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the photos. Lighting there looks challenging!


----------



## theshatterings (Apr 10, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos. Lighting there looks challenging!



Yea, lighting wasn't great. The lights were overpowering.. So all the pics I took were blown out. 

But I thought this was cool. Primary of bela x viet for sale by Paph Paradise. 






They also had flowering sandies for sale and lots of multi species. Wished I had the space to grow more multis..


----------



## troy (Apr 10, 2016)

Lol... this look familiar


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for posting the photo's.


----------



## abax (Apr 11, 2016)

Many thanks to both of you for the tour.


----------



## gego (Apr 11, 2016)

The roth that got 89 was vwry impressive. What a big plant, very dark flower. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Apr 11, 2016)

Dave sarkowsky had some very impressive healthy paphs!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 11, 2016)

troy said:


>



PEoY?


----------



## gego (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes. Amazing, I got a bel royal. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Apr 11, 2016)

That is a peoy, gego who did you get the bel royal from?


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2016)

I was eyeing those Bel Royals!


----------



## gego (Apr 11, 2016)

Troy, from Dave. He had two on Sunday, one has a double spike on two growth and the other was a spike on a single growth with one growth coming out. I took the latter because of the size of the plant and leaves were thick and huge.

There was a roth too. That was already impressive by itself but after seeing the other sibling getting an 89 points, it did not look as good anymore. I would have gotten that really fast if I didn't see that really really dark clone.


----------



## troy (Apr 11, 2016)

I didn't see the bel royals, but picked up the larger kolosand he had


----------



## gego (Apr 11, 2016)

That kolosand was soooo tempting. Very healthy.


----------



## troy (Apr 11, 2016)

It's gonna bloom, I got a good deal on it late sunday!!! I helped break down all the displays and pack up after the show


----------



## gego (Apr 11, 2016)

You were smart. So you got the bigger one then. Post some pics when it blooms. My bel royal is in bud right now. I will share some pics later.


----------

